# The Shortcut



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Roflmao!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good one! LOL


----------



## madmaz (Feb 16, 2009)

loved it...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Now that was a cool creepy short story, i love it. Would love to read more like that.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*LOL, thanks for sharing, enjoyed that one.*


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow too funny!!
creepy, but funny!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That's amusing


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

way to funny. loved it


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

nice I like it.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

That was good.


----------

